# Using RO Water



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have had my 125g tank set up for almost year. It has 7 rbp in it and has been doing great. I recently purchased a ro unit to use for my saltwater tank. Should I use ro water for my rbp as well? Or should I just continue using my tap water? Thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

unless your water is hard as nails or you are trying to breed your fish, it isn't necessary.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

joe's got it.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks guys. my water has extremely high ph, like 8 or 8.2... but they have been fine in there for this long... i figured it would not be worth it to start fooling with it if its not broke


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

my water is like liquid rock and the ph is around 8.4 out of the tap... my fish have been doin fine and i noticed no change after i moved from the city where i had really soft water. i started using RO recently, but only because i was tired of cleaning hard water deposits off of everything.


----------



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

I was kinda wondering the same thing....im in the middle of my new tank cycle still but my ph is around 8.0-8.2 ..... everyone says as long as its stable I should be fine?? Also Ive seen that using peat will help soften the water and I know they make it for my filter(Fluval) But I have not tried it yet. But agreed definately dont wanna have to mess with the water spots on a nice pretty new tank.... and definitely dont have enough for an RO unit. Anybody used this peat before?? and how bad does it turn the water yellow?


----------



## oscar_169 (Apr 5, 2008)

I just don't get why every time I see someone talking about using RO RO/DI everyone comes back & tells them that ROs are waste of time, not worth the money Etc, I use a RO/DI setup & LOVE IT !!!!!!!
Theres no better way to get pure water for your fish & then add back just the good stuff for your fish & plants, all the other junk in the water is gone .RO water lets you put the water to what ever specs your needing for your type of fish.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

it's just not a practical or affordable expense for many hobbyists... i use RO and like it and i know a number of other people that do as well, but the majority of people out there don't need it and don't want the extra hassle.


----------

